

MozPromise: A Better Tool for Asynchronous C++ - fabrice_d
http://bholley.net/blog/2015/mozpromise.html

======
haosdent
I suggest use libprocess in
[https://github.com/apache/mesos/tree/master/3rdparty/libproc...](https://github.com/apache/mesos/tree/master/3rdparty/libprocess)
Is it more widely used and test well.

------
KayEss
Having used JavaScript and C++ promises, the thing I find easiest is
coroutines, and they've been accepted for C++17. In the meantime Boost
Coroutine together with ASIO makes for very readable code.

